# cropping



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

So Jax's ear crop appointment is Monday. I've been waiting a few weeks for this day and now I'm getting nervous. I think I'm mostly worried about having it done and not liking how it looks on him as an adult. I have spent a lot of time browsing the Internet looking at pitbull pictures, both at cropped and uncropped dogs. I have seen both natural ears and cropped ears that I liked on a particular dog, and also some I didn't like, at all. Guess I'm just worried because I'm not sure how he will fill out and whatnot, just not sure if I'd like a crop on him. I'm curious what you guys decided for your own dog/s, and why. And if you regretted your decision at all. I don't want to one day think to myself "hmmm, I should have left them natural" or "dang it, I should had them cropped when I had the chance." I know its just cosmetic, and I love him either way, I'm just having last minute second thoughts I guess...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess it depends on what you like. IMO I would rather have a crop job gone bad than big goofy ears on a great looking dog. Siren's crop went horribly bad but after looking at her and her littermates who all had natural ears, I made to right decision. They were great looking dogs with huge hound ears and with her ears cropped as short as they ended up, she still has no issues in the show ring.








My advice is look at other crop jobs your vet has done and make sure you like them. Also go for a med crop they look good on any dog.
Siren's were too short, Vixen's too long but they still look ok


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I would NEVER crop ears/ dock tails. IMAO they look WAAAAAY better left alone. I know alot of people disagree with me but.....it's whatever haters....Do you man, what ever you decide, your dogs gonna be that way for next 15 years. I think pits look less aggressive and more approachable with the natural look, but again your call. Good luck and your baby looks like mine at that age. Check out my album, it has a puppy pic and a pic her as of 8 and a half months.


----------



## MooLaah (Feb 23, 2010)

i like both natural or cropped. if i could get my pups done i would but she is already 1. 

does anyone know when is the age limit to get them done?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Jax'sMama said:


> So Jax's ear crop appointment is Monday. I've been waiting a few weeks for this day and now I'm getting nervous. I think I'm mostly worried about having it done and not liking how it looks on him as an adult. I have spent a lot of time browsing the Internet looking at pitbull pictures, both at cropped and uncropped dogs. I have seen both natural ears and cropped ears that I liked on a particular dog, and also some I didn't like, at all. Guess I'm just worried because I'm not sure how he will fill out and whatnot, just not sure if I'd like a crop on him. I'm curious what you guys decided for your own dog/s, and why. And if you regretted your decision at all. I don't want to one day think to myself "hmmm, I should have left them natural" or "dang it, I should had them cropped when I had the chance." I know its just cosmetic, and I love him either way, I'm just having last minute second thoughts I guess...


*My biggest suggestion to do when getting ear cropping. This is what I do. 
1. Find photos of the same type of ear cropping
2. Know the height of the ear you want. Most go for a 1.5 to 2 inch ear. Unless you like more of a fight crop and that would be 1 inch
3. Figure out if you like alot of BELL, little BELL or NONE. I prefer a SLIGHT BELL
4. Then the top cut... like a Straight cut or a oval cut.
Here is a photo of my Presa ears that I LOVE so this is what I take in to the VET so they know what I WANT*

PRESA'S AND PITTYS PRETTY MUCH GET THE SAME CROP









1" EAR CROP








TO MUCH BELL









sorry I really can not look for more photos but here is mine and ones that I do not agree with. hope this helps you a bit. And if you like Drago's crop (my presa) you are more then welcome to print out and take to your vet


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

CROP, to me that is the look of the APBT. Kind of like a Dobie without cut ears. BLAH!


----------

